# Help/advice/info needed on managing hypoglycemia (low blood sugar)



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello all, I hope you are doing as well as can be today. I really need some help, advice, information or shared stories about how you manage (control) hypoglycemia. My GP told me to add oats, pasta and bananas to my diet, and take glucose (dextrose) tablets or powder when I'm in a bit of an urgent situation and need a fast boost. I've followed her advice because it made sense to me - slow-release carbohydrates to maintain blood sugar at a fairly constant level, and a sugar boost when absolutely needed. I've also tried eating 3 main meals, with those cereal & fruit bars which contain glucose inbetween meals. I've also tried eating smaller but more frequent meals. But I'm not having much success either way. I don't generally eat sugary foods.It's part of the ME/CFS for me. I suspect it may be related to malfunctioning of the Hypothalamic-Pituatry-Adrenal axis - a prime suspect for causing ME/CFS symptoms. See this site for some info on the link between HPA axis and blood sugar: http://www.cfs.inform.dk/HPA/fibrohpa.htm and this site for info on how the body regulates (I wish!!







) blood sugar: http://www.endocrineweb.com/insulin.html When the ME/CFS isn't too bad, the blood sugar seems to be more even, but when I'm in a ME/CFS flare like at the present, it's up and down so much. I have to eat every 90 minutes - is this similar to your experiences?Thank you in advance,


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I eat very frequently. If I eat too much sugar I used to ache all over. I take Chromium every morning and my sx have dramatically decreased. But If i pig out on chocolate, I get a drop. I may as well go to bed if I eat oatmeal, as for fruits, I can only eat 1/2 of anything as it's sugar. Very small amts. of oj. I am carbohydrate intolerant but with the chromium I can eat what I want, but I am still cautious. I also eat protein snacks like a chunk of cheese and slice of ham with on 1/2 slice of bread. 4-6 grapes only, etc.I take a nap every afternoon. I work at night.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I used to have low blood sugar problems, and then last June I was diagnosed with diabetes. I take medication to stimulate insulin production, and to keep my blood sugar level, I eat a little bit every two hours, similar to what you're doing. When I'm under stress or my FMS flares up, there is no controlling my blood sugar; I just do my best and hope it blows over quickly!


----------



## tazzy21 (Feb 10, 2002)

Hi, I would like to know what the ME stands for. I myself am hypo, and have Fibro,and IBS. But I'm not sure what the ME stands for. Thanks Diane


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tazzy/Diane: M.E stands for Myalgic Encephalopathy. It's the UK term for CFS. Well, I bought a very helpful book a few weeks ago and followed it's advice even though I didn't really believe I could survive on it. Now I don't eat any simple carbohydrates during the day (it should be 'at all', but I like a treat of yoghurt or fruit in the evenings!) and I am doing well. That means no white flour products (bread, pasta, biscuits etc), no sugar (fruit, glucose/dextrose, table sugar, anything with sugar added to it like breakfast cereals), no white rice - basically, 'whole' foods instead of 'simple' foods. Instead I eat protein and a complex carbohydrate ('whole' carbohydrates). I can now go 3 or 4 hours inbetween main meals, with just a piece of cheese and a piece of bread or a rice cake or ryvita inbetween. I'm really pleased. I don't get such bad drops in blood sugar anymore. The first 2 weeks on the new 'diet' were very difficult, I was needing to eat about every 50 minutes, but that really settled down and I eat much less now.Also, my mid afternoon and evening terrible cravings for stodgy food has disappeared by about 90%.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Glad to hear you've found something that works for you, Susan!I can't believe I missed this post! I was told by an "alternative" Doctor about 4 years ago, that I was hyp0glycemic, too. (My G.P. Doctor doesn't agree, though). Anyway, the diet you have been on sounds like what this other Doctor told me to do. His approach was drastic at first, but it sure helped me. I was put on a protein and veggie diet. NO sugars or fruits, no wheat, no dairy, no sodas or fruit juices, etc.. The protein sources for me were chicken, some red meat (small amounts), nuts, sunflower seeds, and natural peanut butter. He said my body needed to readjust and it would in time and he was right. Gradually I started incorporating more foods back into my diet. I've found that I am very sensitive to wheat, dairy, and of course, the "sugars". I use some soy milk everyday in place of the dairy, but I do on occasion have some cheese pizza, etc. and that seems to be okay now. I've been really bad for about a year and I have to go back to the "original" plan. I know it will help me loose the 30 lbs. I've gained, too.There's a book by Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo called EAT RIGHT FOR YOUR TYPE (Blood type). His book was my "bible" for 2 years. It lists good, bad, and neutral foods for each blood type and it's surprising how accurate it is. You may want to try and find it at a bookstore or library. There's also numerous websites about it and his very own website is www.dadamo.com if you want to look into it.Take care.So happy to hear you've found something that works for you.Karen


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,Forgot to add-- when I was tested for hypoglycemia, he drew some blood, then had me drink this real sugary soda type drink, and then every 20 minutes for the next hour and a half, blood was drawn and the "sugar" in the bloodstream was measured. My "scale" showed that my bloodsugar was at a low when the first blood test was taken, then it soared high after the drink (like it's suppose to), but then it fell off drastically instead of gradually coming back down. That showed him that my body wasn't utilizing the "sugars" normally and it explains why I get a high and then feel so darn sluggish, or more headachey, etc., soon afterwards.Makes sense.


----------

